# How to install chromedriver on FreeBSD



## Mighty_Pooh (Feb 14, 2017)

Hi there people.
I've been searching Google up and down without results on how to install chromedriver on FreeBSD for selenium in python. The last thing I found was use linux_base but I cannot install that as when I try `kldload linux` it says operation not permitted. It's a rented shell so I guess I have some restrictions.

I've seen someone suggesting installing chromium and build it from that but it require a lot of packages to install chromium. Does anyone have any ideas?

Is there a way


----------



## SirDice (Feb 14, 2017)

Mighty_Pooh said:


> The last thing I found was use linux_base but I cannot install that as when I try  kldload linux it says operation not permitted.


This needs to be done by root. Regular users are not allowed to load kernel modules.


----------



## Mighty_Pooh (Feb 14, 2017)

But I sudo kdload isn't that enough?


----------



## SirDice (Feb 14, 2017)

Please post the whole error message, exactly.


----------



## Mighty_Pooh (Feb 14, 2017)

```
[1/1] Installing linux_base-c6-6.8_7...
Cannot install package: kernel missing Linux support
pkg: PRE-INSTALL script failed
 ~/chromedriver]$ sudo kldload linux
kldload: can't load linux: Operation not permitted
 ~/chromedriver]$
```


----------

